# Help for a police officer



## cda (Apr 8, 2013)

This is the wife of one of our firefighters. She was a police officer till she could not do the job for medical reasons.

Thank you for any help

http://kissmsgoodbye.wordpress.com/about/

Kiss MS Goodbye | My life beating MS

They are trying to raise money for a treatment not covered by insurance


----------



## mark handler (Apr 8, 2013)

Annette Funicello, Today, lost her battle with MS


----------



## cda (Apr 15, 2013)

anyone know any foundations or other to pass this to?


----------

